# herausbekommen, ob IP Einstellungen von DHCP Server



## moormaster (4. Aug 2006)

Hi,

ich habe mir ein Prog geschrieben, mit dem ich auf meinem Router automatisch Einstellungen setzen lassen kann. Da der Router bei einigen Einstellungen auch Neustarts durchführt, wird eine ganze Weile nach dem Neustart meist das DHCP Lease erneuert, was zu einem Abbruch sämtlicher Aktiver Verbindungen, die über den Router laufen, einhergeht und so auch mein Programm behindert, während es gerade weitere Einstellungen setzt.

Dieses Problem lässt sich durch die Verwendung einer festen IP Adresse vermeiden.

Nun wollte ich mein Programm dazu automatisch prüfen lassen, ob der Netzwerkadapter, der ins Subnetz des Routers führt, eine statische oder eine dynamische IP Adresse zugewiesen bekommen hat. Kann man das mit Java herausfinden, ohne sich nativer Bibliotheken bedienen zu müssen?


----------



## AlArenal (5. Aug 2006)

IP ermitteln und mit dem Bereich der vergebenen IPs des DHCP-Servers abgleichen? Letzteren kannste aber nicht abfragen.


----------



## moormaster (5. Aug 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> IP ermitteln und mit dem Bereich der vergebenen IPs des DHCP-Servers abgleichen? Letzteren kannste aber nicht abfragen.



1) Die IP mit dem IP Bereich des DHCP Servers abzugleichen würde mir nix nutzen, weil eine statische IP Adresse ja auch in diesem Bereich liegen kann, ohne dass sie vom DHCP Server vergeben wurde.

2) Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. Dann muss das wohl in der Verantwortung des Users bleiben, dass dieser seine IP vorher entsprechend konfiguriert


----------



## AlArenal (5. Aug 2006)

Eure User können sich das selbst konfigurieren? Vielleicht solltet ihr besser an der Stelle ansetzen


----------



## moormaster (5. Aug 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eure User können sich das selbst konfigurieren? Vielleicht solltet ihr besser an der Stelle ansetzen



Wieso sollte in User nicht über die Netzwerkkonfiguration seines PCs entscheiden können? So ziemlich jeder, der diesen Router einsetzt, entscheidet über die gesamte Netzwerkkonfiguration selbst inklusive der Einstellungen seines eigenen PCs. Wieso sollte man das verbieten und vor allem wie?


----------



## AlArenal (5. Aug 2006)

Warum sollte sich ein User um die Netzwerkkonfiguration seines Rechners kümmern (können/müssen)? Er soll doch usen, nicht administrieren. Den User von der Konfiguration fernzuhalten, führt zu weniger Fehlern durch Misskonfiguration und bessere Reproduzierbarkeit, denn du musst nicht erst fragen oder nachschauen, ob einer was geändert hat.

Gib dem User keine Admin-Rechte und gut iss.


----------



## moormaster (5. Aug 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum sollte sich ein User um die Netzwerkkonfiguration seines Rechners kümmern (können/müssen)?



Zum Beispiel weil dieses Tool zum Konfigurieren des Routers (welcher in diesem Fall wahrscheinlich dem User gehört) dient und der User durch Benutzung dieses Tools sowieso gerade dabei ist, einen wesentlichen Teil der gesamten Netzwerkkonfiguration festzulegen.



> Gib dem User keine Admin-Rechte und gut iss.



Woher sollte ich das Recht haben, anderen Usern die Administratorrechte für ihr eigenes Netzwerk zu nehmen? Ein solches Programm, was mir meine Administratorrechte wegnimmt, würd ich höchstens 1 Mal benutzen.

Das ist in etwa vergleichbar mit den Firmwareupdate von meinem DVD Laufwerk. Ich kann es unter Windows starten und das Firmwareupdate geht in vielen Fällen dann auch gut. Sicherer ist es dennoch, das Programm in einer echten DOS Umgebung zu starten, wo keinerlei unnötige Treiber und Programme aktiv sind, welche das Update evtl. stören könnten.

Genauso ist das hier auch: Der User möchte eine zuvor gespeicherte Routerkonfiguration in den Router zurückschreiben und stellt seine IP für diesen Zeitraum fest ein, damit das Wiederherstellen nicht fehlschlägt.

Der Nutzer möchte aber vielleicht auf einen langen Zeitraum gesehen diese feste IP gar nicht behalten, sondern wieder eine vom DHCP Server zugewiesen bekommen.

Selbst wenn ich es schaffen sollte, dem User zu verbieten seine IP Konfiguration zu ändern (wo ich immernoch nicht weiss, wie ich das in einem Java Programm bewerkstelligen sollte), so wäre mit diesem Verbot nur sichergestellt, dass die Konfiguration nicht verändert wird. Da ich aber in meinem Programm ohne native libs nicht herausfinden kann, ob eine dynamische oder eine statische IP vergeben wurde, würde ich damit evtl. sogar verhindern, dass der User seine IP statisch einstellen kann.


----------



## AlArenal (5. Aug 2006)

Oooops..  in einem Fall geistiger Umnachtung hatte sich in mir die Idee festgesetzt, es ginge um ein Standard-Szenario mit Client-Rechnern und einem Router. 

Frag mich nicht...

War gestern ein harter Tag und eine sehr kurze Nacht.. *gähn*


----------



## moormaster (5. Aug 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oooops..  in einem Fall geistiger Umnachtung hatte sich in mir die Idee festgesetzt, es ginge um ein Standard-Szenario mit Client-Rechnern und einem Router.
> 
> Frag mich nicht...
> 
> War gestern ein harter Tag und eine sehr kurze Nacht.. *gähn*



Nunja in diesem Fall... wenn ich in so einer Umgebung jemandem das Recht sperren muss, seine IP selbst zu konfigurieren, dann wäre diese Person sicher auch nicht diejenige, welche ich an den Einstellungen des Routers rumfuschen lassen würde


----------

